# Stomach sleeper need help with a new mattress



## dabrartin (Oct 5, 2021)

I need a new mattress/bed. I'm a stomach sleeper who tends to be more warm than cool so I'm looking for a mattress that wont bake me and will be really comfy.


----------



## shellygrrl (Oct 5, 2021)

Where do you live? (Country will do.)


----------



## lasharn (Oct 6, 2021)

Stomach sleepers tend to prefer a firmer mattress that supports the spine and doesn't allow the hips to sink too far into the bed. I think a a medium-firm hybrid mattress is a great choice as it features both foam comfort layers and supportive innerspring coils. Hope this helps!


----------



## keithmack (Oct 6, 2021)

dabrartin said:


> I need a new mattress/bed. I'm a stomach sleeper who tends to be more warm than cool so I'm looking for a mattress that wont bake me and will be really comfy.


It depends on your budget, but I'd go for this Layla Sleep Memory Foam Mattress. There are many big brand mattresses that are very comfortable when new, but it seems to be long-term reliability that is often the problem these days.


----------

